# ill hamster?



## decadent (Feb 2, 2008)

My hamster is making strange noises like wheezing/squeaking and isn't eating, ive not seen her drink today either. She's 2 so i know she's old but im worried. Any advice?


----------



## decadent (Feb 2, 2008)

forgot to mention she has also pulled all the bedding from her house and is sleeping in the middle of the cage


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello there

I used to keep hamsters a while ago, so i know how worried you'll be.

Hamsters can get colds and the symptons sound much like this. You need to keep your hamster warm. You could also put a tiny amount of lukewarm milk with a tiny amount of honey in a little bowl to see if she wil take this. Another idea is to put somthing like a tub of vicks near the cage (not in the cage though) to try and help with the wheezing. 

If after a day or two she doesn't improve it might be best to let a vet have a look at her.


----------



## decadent (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, i tried the milk, she wasn't interested. I think it'll have to be a trip to the vets


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Good luck at the vets, they'll be able to find out for sure whats wrong with her.

Let us know how you get on, i'd love to know how she is.


----------



## decadent (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm taking her in a bit, to be honest i'm preparing myself for the worst  Will let you all know.


----------



## decadent (Feb 2, 2008)

They put her down today


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

aww im so sorry.
what was wrong with her do you know?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that, one of my gerbills passed away today so I know how you feel


----------



## decadent (Feb 2, 2008)

Te vet never said, just that she was poorly and agreed it was for the best. He said she was half way there and was just clinging on. At least she's not in anymore pain.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww i'm really sorry about this, i was hoping she'd have a little more time with you. 
You did your best for her though


----------



## Jake Rathgeber (Dec 2, 2017)

decadent said:


> My hamster is making strange noises like wheezing/squeaking and isn't eating, ive not seen her drink today either. She's 2 so i know she's old but im worried. Any advice?


Take her to an exotic vet/vet that can treat hamsters successful immediately


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Another old thread:Locktopic


----------

